# Horse pictures!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I go an updated pic of Starlight and I got some of the other two Quarter horses that are out there, Red and Rowdy. They were feelin' good today! 

Starlight








http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850515.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850512.jpg

Red








http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850514.jpg

Rowdy (there's a reason for his name lol)








http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850521.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850525.jpg

Rowdy and Star
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850502.jpg


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She already looks sooo much better!!!! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! She's starting to really feel it too! Luckily she's still a pretty laid back horse. :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's looking nice Crissa!! :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She is looking great. And her ears arent to bad either. I have a goat who is missing part of her ear.......I hardly even notice it anymore it has become so normal on her


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, you are doing a wonderful job with her. She is going to be a very beautiful horse when you have her all fat and sassy, (Not that she is not already beautiful). It might be amazing how her colors changes. 
I assume that they are are not at your place in your back yard, but where they are it is very nice.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I wish I could keep her that close. :roll: As soon as we get our land and build our house and my barn/house we'll be keeping her close, but right now she's a 10 minute drive away. As soon as the stud colt, Rowdy, is gelded she will be put out there on the bermuda mix 12 acres and be FAT. :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Crissa, she's looking really good! The next time you have your camera out...would you take a pic of her from behind? Keep an eye on the halter, don't want it to get too tight. You are doing well with this little filly! :wahoo:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sure I can get a picture of her behind. (if I can remember the camera) I loosened the halter a little after I put her back up. :wink: Thank you.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry that I haven't gotten that pic for ya or any updated ones. I've been out of town temporarily to help my Aunt who's been having some bad problems up there. I'll get some tomorrow. :wink: I'm pretty lucky that my sister's been wanting to show, which means she has to help. :roll:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to respond here! Starlight is looking good! Red looks like a horse I used to have!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Hailee.

I was going to get the picture today but I was stupid and got kicked. So I can say that I'm a lucky person! She got me right below the ribs, it was my fault though not hers, she got spooked by the dog once and I forgot about it and he came back over and gave me his ball and I _*STUPIDLY*_ kicked it while holding her. So she kicked me in the stomach, but not very good, so all I've got is a little line going down the center of my stomach. I also moved when I saw what she was doing so I started moving a bit backwards so that probably helped too. I didn't go flying or anything. So I'm good. ray:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohoh- not a good girl at all. I realize she is inexperienced but that was a bad girl. Especially to have got you so high. 
It doesn't matter what you do (unless you sneak up on her and she didn't know it was a person.) It's her job in life to avoid damaging you.
How do you plan to work her through this?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not sure yet. I was going to discuss it with a couple of my friends who have broken horses before, but any and all advice is appreciated! :greengrin:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Without seeing how she behaves with you it's hard to say what might get her to understsnd better.
Expecting obedience in small things is always good. You don't have to be rough, just persistant. She needs to know you're the top mare. Her own insitinct in that case keeps her from taking action against you.
I can remember a friend training her mare- if the mare didn't like something, I can hear her voice now as she talked to her, "Didn't like that? Well good, we'll do it again." She didn't hit - she just did it again and again and again............... There was no time limit on this. So you can't start it unless you have time to finish. Her mare did not like to be touched on the withers- so the mare got an 20 minute session of wither touching for a month. She didn't have to like it - just to tolerate it.
Presuming she's not hysterical (you never want to drive a horse to that,) I would have her on the lead, a kick the ball all around til she starts getting bored with it and her attention is wandering. Then call it good and do it again tomorrow. YOU MUST BE SURE TO KEEP YOURSELF SAFE. Keep her rear away from you- don't kick the ball towards her to start. But having her walk next to you just give a little kick out to the front, presuming she is reasonably OK with that, then repeat. If she gets curious and siffs the ball- good girl. You can stop for awhile.
With this one I think you need to make sure she respects your space. You can walk into her space but back her off if she moves into yours. Teach her that presenting her rear to you or cocking a back leg at you with have an unpleasant result. Take action fast then let it go. Let her find that if she behaves with you, she is left alone.
Again BE CAREFUL-getting kicked is very dangerous.


----------

